# Pike Co



## chefkerry (May 8, 2014)

Anyone had any luck in the Porters Lake area of Pike Co?


----------



## athomas (Jan 24, 2013)

I hunt there .. Pine Flat rd. and have been told that is not really an area for Morels .. lots of other mushrooms


----------



## chefkerry (May 8, 2014)

What others? I am willing to learn


----------



## chefkerry (May 8, 2014)

We have tons of fiddleheads, but I am not sure which ones we can eat. We have the right climate for mushrooms but I do not want to guess at what is edible.


----------



## athomas (Jan 24, 2013)

Oyster , Hen, Chicken mushrooms I have found up there in the fall


----------

